# Father's Watch, S&co Iwc Cal.64



## Delroyb (Jul 17, 2013)

My father deals in antique military badges but has collected many bits and bobs over the years. He thinks I am mad liking watches, but hey ho. Anyway, he mentioned that he had a couple of watches tucked away and did I want a look. Turns out one was quite interesting, sorry for the crappy phone pics by the way.

The first was a very large Doxa pocket watch, the second was a very nice pocket watch style writst watch. I immediately twigged it was old and had a closer look. I found the movement stamped S&Co with the case 18K gold, and after a bit of net trawling discovered that they were the UK agent for IWC. They put IWC movements in their own cases. Now, they also put a lot of other less exciting movements in other cases, but after a bit of checking, this movement is definitely an IWC cal64, which started life as a ladies fob watch movement. Apparently, if I took the dial off it would be stamped IWC underneath. Checking the serial no on the IWC checker it tallies up, quoting it as being a cal 64 produced in 1913. Anyway, a very pretty watch, which very generously my dad has said I can have. My mum mentioned that they nearly shopped it in for scrap when hard up, but I think it is possibly worth more as a watch. Regardless, it would have been criminal to melt it down!


----------



## Itsawindup (May 20, 2009)

Hi Delroyb,

Just spotted this and I must say it does look like a very good movement. Im assuming the dial is enamel and looks to be in good condition.

Nice one.


----------

